# Bildkorrekturen vor der Retusche?



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

Hi COM, 

also Retuschieren und so habe ich ja nu drauf, zumindest das gröbste.

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Retusche von Bildern ein weitergehender Eingriff ist, der erst nach den klassischen Bildkorrekturen wie Tonwertkorrektur, der Entfernung von eventuellen Farbstichen oder der Einstellung von Helligkeit/Kontrast vorgenommen werden sollte.

Dazu jetzt meine Frage, was gibt es alles für solche Bildkorrekturen, und wenn es geht bräuchte ich zu allen mal ein Tut. Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, was man alles mit Photoshop bei den verschiedenen Bildkorrekturen herausholen kann, bevor ich mit der Retusche beginne.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß

Aero89


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2007)

Hi,
du machst mich heute noch fertig mit deinen Fragen  .
Also ansich ist alles Möglich. Grenzen setzen dir eigentlich nur deine Fähigkeiten mit den Tool von PS umzugehen.
Am besten du schaust dich mal auf http://www.docma.info um. Doc Bauman ist sozusagen der deutsche PS Papst. Ist hier glaube ich auch angemeldet, läßt sich nur nie sehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

Ich lege dir nahe, dir das Handbuch von Photoshop zu Gemüte zu führen oder dich zu den 
einzelnen Bild-Einstellungen (Tonwertkorrektur, Gradiationskurven, etc.) zu belesen.

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind hier ein paar Grundlagenbücher vom Doc,
die ich dir wärmstens ans Herz legen würde - es lohnt sich wirklich:

Edition DOCMA: Band 2 – Farbkorrektur für Fotografen
Alle Bücher vom Doc

Viel Erfolg.

Wenn du ein konkretes Problem mit einer Einstellung oder überhaupt nicht mehr weiter kommst,
kannst du dich natürlich gern wieder melden .

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (26. März 2007)

Hai,

zusätzlich zu dem Genannten noch ein Link mit einer entsprechenden Tutorials Liste : photoshop weblog

Ciao Stefan


----------

